# Probably a stupid question Re correction figures



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello

This calibration stuff isn't going in to my head with the greatest of ease, so may I ask a dumb question.

Ive downloaded the 1/6 tones from the Download area, burnt them to a disk and using the supplied excel spreadsheet have plotted a little graph ... in fact you can see it below, 

But my dumb question is this, I presume that the spreadsheet has added the correction so I have a propper reading 










If so - what do you think ? 

Oh general info, Its an RS 33-450 SPL meter, Cross over set to 80Hz and a BK XLS300 Sub


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what do you think ?


Any reason that you stopped measuring below 22Hz?

I assume your mains are turned on. They should be shut off when testing a sub, so you can establish how the sub behaves without any other influence.

(yes, the excel sheet adds in the correction)

brucek


----------

